# Ocean spray cranberries



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

I rarely bake with cranberries

i was thinking about the fall season and thought of doing a cranberry dessert. I know ocean spray brand only come in fresh during the fall and where big companies/brands sell frozen cranberries all year round.

does ocean spray cranberries taste better than others? they don’t have it in stock yet but coming in pretty soon … I thought I would be prepared from your experiences… or so do they really just taste the same?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Dried cranberries reconstituted work as well.

A side by side blind taste test will tell you what you need to know. Just like any fruit or vegetable the taste varies from region to region. For your taste buds, OS is your favorite. Mine are from Oregon.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I can’t tell the difference. I look for the quality of the berries rather than the label or brand name. Double bag them and freeze some to get through the year to the next season.

what are your assumptions about Ocean Spray, in terms of where their berries are from? I don’t recall ever seeing information about the specific source on their bags. Here is what they say about themselves:

“Ocean Spray is owned by the 700 cranberry growers across the United States, Canada and Chile who are part of our vibrant cooperative.”


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I use frozen, dried and fresh. They all taste pretty much the same to me. The only time I opt for fresh is for aesthetic reasons; they look the prettiest. There is a cranberry orange hazelnut tart I do that looks really great with the fresh cranberries.


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

Cranberries are gown where I live near Vancouver, BC, Ocean Spray buys the most, but there are a few independent organic farms, they sell at the farm markets and some of the grocery stores. They were a littler tastier, and looked better. However, OS is still pretty good.
I find that OS dried cranberries have sugar added, so not exactly the same as fresh or frozen.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

lol i guess it hard to know where ocean spray get their cranberries when it all over the place in different areas

yeah just wondering if ocean spray quality better than store bought frozen berries. I was thinking of doing cranberry - orange crumb bars, I tried it with frozen cranberries... tasted good, just curious if ocean spray any better


----------

